# Riders near Annapolis, MD



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw a lot of cyclists this past Saturday morning while I was out riding. So, I was wondering if there is any organizations or clubs in the area that I don't know about. I've heard word of a Sun Valley team and the local LBS (Bike Doctor) told me about their rides, but that was it.

Thanks,
theFE


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*This will help*



theFE said:


> I saw a lot of cyclists this past Saturday morning while I was out riding. So, I was wondering if there is any organizations or clubs in the area that I don't know about. I've heard word of a Sun Valley team and the local LBS (Bike Doctor) told me about their rides, but that was it.
> 
> Thanks,
> theFE


You probably saw the TSV ride out of the park&ride Rt 424?
Team Snow Valley
http://www.tsv.org/
Annapolis Bike Club
http://www.annapolisbicycleclub.org/
Baltimore Bike Club
http://www.baltobikeclub.org/
Oxon Hill Bike club
http://ohbike.org/
Potomac Peddlers
http://www.bikepptc.org/


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

*see other message*



theFE said:


> I saw a lot of cyclists this past Saturday morning while I was out riding. So, I was wondering if there is any organizations or clubs in the area that I don't know about. I've heard word of a Sun Valley team and the local LBS (Bike Doctor) told me about their rides, but that was it.
> 
> Thanks,
> theFE


The data base missed the other one


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks, I ususally go to the Bowie Bike Doctor and they didn't have too much info. So, I was over at the Annapolis one which has a little info on the ABC. I heard TSV was pretty fierce, do you know anything about it?


----------



## curlybike (Jan 23, 2002)

theFE said:


> Thanks, I ususally go to the Bowie Bike Doctor and they didn't have too much info. So, I was over at the Annapolis one which has a little info on the ABC. I heard TSV was pretty fierce, do you know anything about it?


There are a bunch of good riders in that bunch, mostly racer quality. Oxon Hill is great for friendly rides. I have been a member there 25+ years.


----------

